# Olhao



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello again folks!

I'm looking at coming over in Jan of next year for 3-6 months to have a shufty at Portugal, and I thought I'd start in Olhao as I have read some posts on the site and liked the sound of it, plus it has access to the wetlands and Ria Formosa park for kayaking. 

Is there anyone on here who lives in Olhao at the present or have lived there recently and would be willing to share their insights or experiences with me? 

Is Olhao under a flight path for Faro airport? Is Olhao quiet, which is what I'm looking for, or does it get overrun with tourists in the summer? Does it have a decent rental market? Does it have a good mixture of Portuguese and immigrants in it's confines? Any areas to prefer or avoid? Is it bicycle friendly? Can it do my dishes?:lol:

Anyway, thank for your time and cheers in advance!


----------



## Jack Wexford (Aug 25, 2020)

Tax adviser needed!
Can anyone recommend a good, English-speaking tax adviser in the olhao/Faro area? 

We are English nationals but Spanish tax residents, with an income from UK plus UK pensions and properties and are planning to move from Spain to Portugal. ( We're currently in Olhão till November.) We need to fully understand the tax situation before committing to Portugal. 

Thanks for any recommendations you can give us.


----------

